# tips on increasing fps



## powerline856 (Jul 14, 2008)

i own a daisy powerline 856
it shoots around 645 fps
it is about 3 years old so i figure it to now be around 500 fps

is there anything that will make it faster


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

you can replace the o rings and ues gamo pba gold plated pelets that go 25% faster than lead


----------

